# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Oscilloscope

## vasilisd

Έπεσα πρόσφατα στα παρακάτω λινκ, αφορά την κατασκευή tv oscilloscope. 

http://320volt.com/en/atmega8515-att...oskop-devresi/
http://translate.google.com/translat...p%2F&sandbox=1

Κοιτάζοντας το κύκλωμα είδα αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο: AMIC A6253082. Ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ δε βρήκα κανένα στοιχείο όμως για αυτό. Έχετε ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι; Σε γενικές γραμμές το σχέδιο πως σας φαίνεται;


ΥΓ. Προς διαχειριστές: Σας ζητώ συγνώμη για το διπλό ποστ, παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=85493

----------


## chip

62c256

πριν χρόνια ήθελα να φτιάξω κάτι αναλογο (αν και πολυ ανώτερο σε  χαρακτηριστικά - και φυσικά πιο σύνθετο- από το συγκεκριμένο)... 
με βάση την εμπειρία σε από τις τότε προσπάθειές μου πιστεύω οτι δεν θα είναι ότι καλύτερο το συγκεκριμένο που κοιτάς....

----------


## nikosp

Σίγουρα είναι κάτι το πολύ απλό και ο συντάκτης του άρθρου το προορίζει για χρήση συχωτήτων ήχου
Εάν ασχολείσαι με ΜΟΝΟ αυτό το εύρως τότε μπορεί και να σου κάνει
Εάν όμως θέλεις κάτι το πιό σύνχρονο μπορείς να βρείς στην αγορά και παλμογράφους αναλογικούς μέχρι ας πούμε 20 Mhz σε λογικότατες τιμές και κατ΄εμέ αυτό θα είναι και η καλύτερη λύση στό προβλημά σου

----------

vasilisd (08-05-16)

----------


## vasilisd

Ο λόγος που το κοίταζα ήταν καθαρά για πειραματικούς σκοπούς, και επειδή μου κίνησε την περιέργεια το συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο. Αλλα όπως λέτε μάλλον δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.
Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## chip

αν αναφέρεσαι στο ολοκληρωμένο της AMIC απλά μία στατική μνήμη 32KB είναι...

----------

vasilisd (08-05-16)

----------


## Dbnn

Ότι υπήρχε απο πληροφορία στο ίντερνετ για αυτή τη μόντα το έχω δοκιμάσει επι 2 μήνες σχεδόν καθημερινά.
Αποτέλεσμα? Πολλά λεφτά για πέταμα και αποτέλεσμα κανένα. Μην ασχολείσαι με τέτοια πράγματα.

Υπάρχουν μεταχειρισμένοι παλμογράφοι τύπου 50 ευρώ μεταχειρισμένοι. και αρχαίο 10MHz να βρείς μια χαρά θα είναι για να μετράς μέχρι παλμοτροφοδοτικά μέχρι 50KHz (δοκιμασμένο).

----------


## chip

αν και στην ουσία έχεις δίκιο οτι δεν αξίζουν τέτοια κυκλώματα... 
έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι διαφορετικό από αυτά, που πιστεύω, δοκίμασες
Το συγκεκριμένο δεν βασίζεται σε έλεγχο των πηνίων σάρωσης του παλμογράφου αλλά
στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του ψηφιακού παλμογράφου όπου αποθηκεύει τα δείγματα και στη συνέχεια έχει κύκλωμα γραφικών που απεικονίζει σε raster graphics σε οθόνη. Στο συγκεκριμένο για οθόνη χρησιμοποιεί τηλεόραση δηλάδη το κύκλωμα γραφικών παράγει composite σήμα.
Είναι πολύ απλοικά σχεδιασμένος και με "μάλλον" ανεπαρκή μικροελεγκτή, διαφορετικά σαν μεθοδολογία σχεδίασης θα μπορούσε να δώσει καλά αποτελέσματα... (με γρήγορο ADC, σωστό αναλογικό κύκλωμα εισόδου, σωστό κύκλωμα trigger, γρήγορες μνήμες ή fifo (πιθανή χρήση fpga για το ψηφιακό κύκλωμα ελέγχου) και σημαντικά πιο γρήγορο επεξεργαστή για να μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τα data εισόδου που πρέπει να μετατρέψει σε raster γραφικά και θα πρεπε να μπορεί εύκολα να κάνει υπολογισμούς για πάνω από 1εκ pixel σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο.... άρα to σωστότερο θα ήταν να είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε dsp είτε κάποιος ARM/MIPS.... ή εξειδικευμένο hardware σε fpga).

θυμάμαι στο πανεπιστήμιο παλμογράφος με τον εξειδικευμένο για γραφικά επεξεργαστή TMS34010 (16bit με 40-60Mhz cpu clock) έδειχνε οτι δεν είχε την απαραίτητη επεξεργαστική ισχύ για άμεση ανταπόκριση της οθόνης... αντίθετα ο Tektronix με MIPS στα 275MHz είχε ακαριαία ανταπόκριση η οθόνη.... τι να σου κάνει λοιπόν ένας AVR στα 12ΜHz....

----------


## nikosp

Στην πραγματικότητα αυτός είναι ένας ψηφιακός παλμογράφος μικρών δυνατοτήτων 
Μάλλον για την κατανόηση της λειτουργίας του είναι καλός σαν κατασκευή
Βέβαια τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιεί δεν του επιτρέπουν να έχει επιδώσεις

----------


## Dbnn

> αν και στην ουσία έχεις δίκιο οτι δεν αξίζουν τέτοια κυκλώματα... 
> έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι διαφορετικό από αυτά, που πιστεύω, δοκίμασες
> Το συγκεκριμένο δεν βασίζεται σε έλεγχο των πηνίων σάρωσης του παλμογράφου αλλά
> στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του ψηφιακού παλμογράφου όπου αποθηκεύει τα δείγματα και στη συνέχεια έχει κύκλωμα γραφικών που απεικονίζει σε raster graphics σε οθόνη. Στο συγκεκριμένο για οθόνη χρησιμοποιεί τηλεόραση δηλάδη το κύκλωμα γραφικών παράγει composite σήμα.
> Είναι πολύ απλοικά σχεδιασμένος και με "μάλλον" ανεπαρκή μικροελεγκτή, διαφορετικά σαν μεθοδολογία σχεδίασης θα μπορούσε να δώσει καλά αποτελέσματα... (με γρήγορο ADC, σωστό αναλογικό κύκλωμα εισόδου, σωστό κύκλωμα trigger, γρήγορες μνήμες ή fifo (πιθανή χρήση fpga για το ψηφιακό κύκλωμα ελέγχου) και σημαντικά πιο γρήγορο επεξεργαστή για να μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τα data εισόδου που πρέπει να μετατρέψει σε raster γραφικά και θα πρεπε να μπορεί εύκολα να κάνει υπολογισμούς για πάνω από 1εκ pixel σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο.... άρα to σωστότερο θα ήταν να είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε dsp είτε κάποιος ARM/MIPS.... ή εξειδικευμένο hardware σε fpga).
> 
> θυμάμαι στο πανεπιστήμιο παλμογράφος με τον εξειδικευμένο για γραφικά επεξεργαστή TMS34010 (16bit με 40-60Mhz cpu clock) έδειχνε οτι δεν είχε την απαραίτητη επεξεργαστική ισχύ για άμεση ανταπόκριση της οθόνης... αντίθετα ο Tektronix με MIPS στα 275MHz είχε ακαριαία ανταπόκριση η οθόνη.... τι να σου κάνει λοιπόν ένας AVR στα 12ΜHz....



Ναι αλλα για τοσα υλικα να το φτιαξεις εσυ που μαλλον εδω ελλαδα φανταζουν καπως εξωτικα, δεν θα βγει πολυ πιο ακριβο απο εναν απλο μεταχειρισμενο παλμογραφο?

----------


## betacord85

κατεβα στο παζαρι....εχει παλμογραφους απο εργαστηρια που κλεινουν...

----------


## vasilisd

Μπάμπη δεν είμαι Αθήνα.. 
Σίγουρα κανένα απο τα κυκλώματα που κυκλοφορούν στο νετ δε συγκρίνονται με ένα κανονικό παλμογράφο. Για πειραματισμό και μόνο, ωστόσο μερικές φορές ίσως και κάτι να κερδίσεις σε γνώση .

----------


## Dbnn

> Μπάμπη δεν είμαι Αθήνα.. 
> Σίγουρα κανένα απο τα κυκλώματα που κυκλοφορούν στο νετ δε συγκρίνονται με ένα κανονικό παλμογράφο. Για πειραματισμό και μόνο, ωστόσο μερικές φορές ίσως και κάτι να κερδίσεις σε γνώση .



Θα κερδισεις νευρα και πολλα υλικα στο καλαθι των σκουπιδιων. 
Ο πειραματισμος ναι καλος ειναι αλλα οχι για τετοια πραγματα. 
Δεν σε αποτρεπω μιας και θα ασχοληθεις να το κανεις απλα σε ενημερωνω για την καταληξη  :Wink:

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητοι φιλοι τοεχω ξαναπει οπως και αλλοι συναδελφοι ειδικα για οργανα παγκου γιαμετρησεις δεν κανουνμεμαιμουδιες και αλχειμειες...τσεκαρε μια εδω τις αγγελιες του φορουμ

----------


## michalism

> κατεβα στο παζαρι....εχει παλμογραφους απο εργαστηρια που κλεινουν...



  Καλησπερα σε ολους. Ισως ειναι λιγο εκτος θεματος, αλλα μιας και το ανεφερες...που ειναι αυτο το παζαρι;

----------


## betacord85

εχει 2 στην αθηνα στο σχιστο και στον ελαιωνα...και ενα τερμα παρακμιακο στον πειραια...

----------

michalism (11-05-16)

----------

